
Blogged creation, now avail: 8“ cables and true guarantee and free ship. Feedback? - ajcajcajcajcajc
http://tinycables.com/?utm_source=ajc&utm_medium=hn
======
fotbr
The most useful cables I've had in my laptop bag over the years are a 6" USB-
Lightning cable, a 12" USB-microUSB cable, and (many years ago) a 4" USB-
iphone(30pin) cable. None were particularly easy to find/obtain at the time,
but while everyone else was sorting out tangled messes of 3' cables, I was up
and running.

I welcome these. $8 each hits a price point where I won't even think twice
about it as it's a convenience I'm happy to pay for.

If I might make a request -- a USB-miniUSB would be handy, especially for
older but otherwise useful devices.

------
sharemywin
Great selling point. bad business model. every time my kid breaks another
cable you're going to keep replacing it. I started buying them 10 at a time
from china just so I'd stop spending $10 every month on the same cable.

~~~
sharemywin
I could be wrong a lot of people may lose receipt and/or stopping trying to
get it replaced after the 2 or 3 one.

~~~
ajcajcajcajcajc
Hoping that the TINY branding means they remember where it came from. :)

Ultimately, we think that the security of the guarantee will result in more
sales than it will expenses. It all nets out positive in the end.

